# Noise at 40 mph.



## Beargrammy (Nov 5, 2017)

My 2010 Murano developed a noise around 40 mph. Almost sound like a motorcycle beside me, but not that loud. It was there for about two weeks, then went away for over 500 miles. Now it is back. It has 119,000 miles on it. Help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

We can only guess, but you should have it checked out. Probably a wheel bearing, but could also be your cvt transmission needing some attention in the form of a fluid change.


----------



## Beargrammy (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you, I was afraid it was the CVT. If I understand right it is under warranty until 120,000. I hope.


----------

